# Breeze Fabricators//10/04 Results



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gigging has really been good this week with a 3 night total of 40 fish.They are definitely on the move and with these Northeasters the Eastern Shore has has been perfect for the wind and water clarity. Quality of the fish has been great with many over 18 inches and fat. The last pic was from 9/29 and then on Friday the next night I managed 14 fish from 15 to 19 inches. No pics of those becaue the camera batteries were dead,I've been going early morning around 3 am to catch the tide rising and gigging till daylight. These are from last night and largest up to 21 inches with 6 fish over 18 and a total of 16..I've been meaning to post the light bracket that Tad at Breeze Fabrications made for me to mount my bow light. Excellent work and works like a charm. The lights tilt up for running and then down for hunting.Also shown is a view of my deck layout that has worked very well if anyone is working on a setup.Things are looking up and now I'm hunting Mrs. BIG. for the contest.P.S. I can see where someone might think my boat was on fire, I believe more is better when it comes to my flounder lights.
GOOD LUCK
bamafan611


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow...that is an insane light setup...I love to fish but...geez...save some for the rest of us man! I've seen Overkill's rig so I can't say you've gone that far off the deep end but...all I can say is I hope I don't pull up on the same beach as you or vice-versa cause I'm going to be SOL...hows the glare with that mess???


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon J
The lights are 400 watt HPS and unless it's really rough the glare is not a problem. They light up about a 24 foot radius and I've gigged fish in 8 foot of water if it's clear. In 2 foot of water you can count the grains of sand on the bottom, hard to miss a flattie even if he's buried up to his eyeballs. You need to try to go with me one night and put them to work. My Honda 2000 runs them about 5 hours on a tank of gas and I allways take extra gas in case of a allnighter. I can remove the light bar( 2 bolts) in about 5 minutes,if I want to go fishing and not gigging.The hull is foam filled and she will float in about 4 inches of water.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like a nice setup Bama...too rich for my blood tho! Generators and three 400w lights...phew...I'm running two little 100w wading lights off a 12v batt. rigged up to pvc on the bow of my 14ft. Carolina Skiff. I operate on good ole push power my friend, nothing fancy...mostly cause I can't afford it! But I also like the simplicity of my rig...light weight, easy to stow and deploy...I doubt I see as many fish as you do because I stay close to shore and don't get nearly the light radius you do... and I don't think I've ever seen, let alone stab at a fish in 8ft. of water unless it was by accident! haha...I would like to go with you one night just to experience the kind of fish slaughter your rig can afford :thumbup:


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Whew! Sweet Setup*

I like how well thought you placed everything to include the gig holder. Breeze Fabricators turns out some beautiful work - to include yours. 

Nice haul for the day. I need to run up closer to the pass for better hunting, but not to crazy about running across the bay from Garcon to do it. 

My CS is 19.5 and wide, but I can sneak up in 10" with the motor trimmed up. I definitely like the visibility you get. The boat is too heavy to pole, so I use a transom mount trolling motor with a on/off peddle switch mounted up front for control. I really like the report on your visibility. That is insane! I am not to sure about AC on the water, but many do it, just need to research it better.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

All I can say is WoW..............

I can also say "Roll Tide"


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Bama youve been terrrrinnnn em up wooooooooo nice fish, I dont know for sure but Im guessing those are (HPS) High pressure sodium lights and what wattage are they Im thinking you may have John ( OverKill ) Beat in Brightness (Sunness) lol


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

and a BIG ROLL TIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Morning Giggamon*

They are HPS and 400 watt. I've been very pleased with them and if I can come accross them, they can't hide. I gigged one going around a dock in about 8 feet of water and he stood out like a sore thumb. Under normal beach riding they put out about a 24 foot radius. Tried alot of different setups over the years and there is no going back. Don't even want to try to compare with the Overkill, as they are gigging machines.
ROLL TIDE ROLL RIGHT BACK AT YA


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice job BamaFan, Roll Tide!
So, where did you find the lights an genny, and how do you have them wired. Also, what is the transverse bar made of that support the P&S side lights? I guess the side lighting ovelaps with the bow lighting OK too? Thanks, and nice setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have one of those exact 400 watt lights only 3 months old that I will sell for a great deal to someone if they are interested in a similar system. My nighbors all complained it was too bright and keeping them up at night.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't have a need or the room on my boat for one of those huge lights but how much does one of them cost??? Just curious...


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon Fish-N-Fur
The cross bar is a marine fir 2by4, that I glassed. It is held on by two half inch stainless bolts with teflon washers. You can remove the whole light bar in about 5 minutes. I've had halogen lights and the HPS put out alot more lumens for the same wattage.I have a duel plug adapter that plugs into the generator and the other light plugs into the remaing receptacle. Put this together myself and I am sure there are more and better ways, but it's worked well 2 years now.J the HPS lights run about $200.00 each and the Honda 2000 about a grand. Yes I know thats extreme, but this is my hobby and just what I like to do. Spent a whole lot more on a whole lot less. I started with a Sears jon boat and a 100 watt bulb about 40 years ago and understand the budget thing. J if it works for you don't change it. I like the hubbel HPS lights( aluminum body) because they are very well made and will hold up to the vibration of trailering and running. I have a rubber pad under each light that helps with buffering vibrations. I love the jenny cause you don't have to worry about battery drain and just add gas if need be and keep on truckin. I service the jenny every 15 hours and it hasn't missed a lick in 2 years and starts first pull. I get about 6 hours out of a tank of gas running the 3 lights. Gator what brand light do you have for sale and is it HPS.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

> "_I started with a Sears jon boat and a 100 watt bulb about 40 years ago and understand the budget thing_."


 That sounds like me now Bama! Just one of those lights equals the cost of my entire rig, so as long as I'm stickin with marginal success I'm going to keep it caveman style...but I still want to fish with one of you superlight mad men one of these days, I can at least compare beach combing tactics right?!? Looks like next week we'll have good conditions...high tide around midnight, cold front coming down over the weekend, and the moon hasn't hit full yet so if anyone is heading out say monday or tuesday I'll be looking to go along or take my own so keep in touch! Happy hunting


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> I have one of those exact 400 watt lights only 3 months old that I will sell for a great deal to someone if they are interested in a similar system. My nighbors all complained it was too bright and keeping them up at night.


Would be interested depending on how "great" the deal is going to be. You in Pcola?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Bamafan, did you find your lights at an electrician store or an on-line website you can share? Thanks Bud.
P.S.- 34 to zip made for a great homecoming. Roll Tide!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning Fish=n=Fur 
I got them at Consolidated Lighting in Foley AL. They are located on 59 , next door to Mcdonalds. Very nice folks and the lightrs are over the counter.GREAT GAME and good practice for LSU. ROLL TIDE


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

How much heat do those lights put off? Might be good in the spring and fall.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Plenty....If you lay your gloved hands on them when it gets cold outside..It will warm them.


----------

